# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Koje firme drže Maxi-Cosi auto sjedalice?

## Daniela32

A da su po mogućnosti prisutne u ST? (Imamo Turbo Limach, Tintilinić, Baby centar...).

----------


## trinity

"Baby Media Shop" u trgovačkom centru Emmezeta u Kaštel Sućurcu

jel' ti i Kaštela dolaze u obzir ili ne?

----------


## sandraf

u Rijeci u Turbo Limachu - Maxi Cosi Rodi za dijete od 18-36 kg - 750 kn.

----------


## Daniela32

Treba mi Priori (za kumče).  :Smile: 

Thx Trin, Emezzeta je ok. Valjda nema bitnih razlika u cijeni, ili?

----------


## trinity

mislim da ti je emmezeta ok... i još ako imaš člansku iskaznicu kluba trudnica dobiješ 10% popusta za prvu kupnju (to obično koriste roditelji kod kupnje opreme za bebu, ali ja sam iskoristila za booster za Nina), ostale kupnje 5% popust za članove kluba

----------


## trinity

> u Rijeci u Turbo Limachu - Maxi Cosi Rodi za dijete od 18-36 kg - 750 kn.


ja kupila baš tu autosjedalicu u "baby media shopu" i platila ispod 700 kn

----------


## sandraf

vjerujem ti, vidjela sam ju i ja kasnije u Tintilinicu za nekih 710 kn.

749.99 kn im je regularna cijena u TL, a meni se jako dopala (crveno-plavo-zuta), nije mi se dalo setati okolo i taaaaako...

----------


## LinaG

> vjerujem ti, vidjela sam ju i ja kasnije u Tintilinicu za nekih 710 kn.
> 
> 749.99 kn im je regularna cijena u TL, a meni se jako dopala (crveno-plavo-zuta), nije mi se dalo setati okolo i taaaaako...


Ima ih u Baby media centru i u Turbo Limaču u King Crossu.
Nego ja imam jedno drugo pitanje; s koliko mjeseci beba smije u onu sjedalicu-ležalicu kaj ide u kompletu s kolicima, ono kaj lići na korito i kad se u tome smije voziti u autu.
Naime Tin sada ima 7 tjedana, pa ne znam da li ga smijem u to staviti onak po doma da si mogu nekaj napraviti po kući.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

LinaG, beba u tu autosjedalicu-nosiljku može od rođenja. Dapače, u autu bi dijete trebalo OBAVEZNO biti u njoj.

----------


## LinaG

> LinaG, beba u tu autosjedalicu-nosiljku može od rođenja. Dapače, u autu bi dijete trebalo OBAVEZNO biti u njoj.


Hvala Brunda na odgovoru  :D

----------


## happy mummy

baby media shop je sigurno jeftiniji od TL-a i od Tintilinica. bar je tako bilo u vrijeme kad smo se mi opremali   :Wink:

----------


## Ancica

> Nego ja imam jedno drugo pitanje; s koliko mjeseci beba smije u onu sjedalicu-ležalicu kaj ide u kompletu s kolicima, ono kaj lići na korito i kad se u tome smije voziti u autu.
> Naime Tin sada ima 7 tjedana, pa ne znam da li ga smijem u to staviti onak po doma da si mogu nekaj napraviti po kući.
> Hvala


Brunda je super rekla ako se pitanje odnosi na autosjedalice u kojima je beba pod uglom od 45 stupnjeva (znaci, ne one skroz ravne "kosare").  Beba bi u primjerenoj autosjedalici trebala biti od prvog dana svaki put kad se vozite u autu.

O primjerenosti koristenja autosjedalice za novorodencad van automobila misljenja se razlikuju.  Ja ne propagiram ni jedno.  Svakom po svojem nahodenju :D

----------


## smrčina mrkica

Mi smo svoju Maxi Cosi Prior kupili u Getro-u

----------

